# Snow Flake Leg Warmers



## ecoknitty (Sep 18, 2012)

Snow Flake Leg Warmers

Finished Size 5 ¼  wide and 14 long.

Materials
Yarn Knit Picks (100% Superwash Merino Wool; 123 yd [50 g]): #24636 Marble Heather (A), 3 balls, and # 24064 White (B), 1 ball.
Needles Size 7 (4.50 mm): 4 dpn. Adjust needle size if necessary to obtain the correct gauge.
Notions Marker(m); tapestry needle.

Gauge 7 ½ sts and 10 rows = 4

Abbreviations
CO cast on
dpn(s)	double pointed needles
K knit
k2tog	knit 2 sts together
P purl
pm place marker
rnd round
St st stockinette stitch
st(s) stitch(es)
BO bind off

NOTES
4This leg warmers are worked with double strand with A color in St st. The snow flake is placed in only in one side each.

LEG WARMERS

With A, CO 38 sts on dpn(s). Pm and join in the end.
rnd 1-7 [k1, p1] 19 times
rnd 8-16 knit
rnd 17-29 with B, knit in snow flake chart patt
rnd 29-38 knit
rnd 39 k14, k2tog, k 3, k2tog, k14, k2tog, k3, k2tog.
rnd 40-44 knit
rnd 45 k14, k2tog, k1, k2tog, k14, k2tog, k1, k2tog.
rnd 46-50 knit
rnd 51 k14, k2tog, k 14, k2tog
rnd 52-58 knit
rnd 59-65 [k1, p1] 14 times, BO all sts.

FINISHING
Wave in ends.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry can't open your download :-(


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I have the same problem.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

download doesn't work.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Cannot open the download.


----------



## B J J (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't knit but just wanted to say that I was able to download and view your graph.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Sorry can't see anything..


----------



## B J J (Mar 31, 2013)

it downloaded into my downloads and I opened it from there.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Also can't open, tried at least 10 times, sigh!
Would love to see the photo as I'm knitting a snow flake sweater and thought these would be great together when I'm out walking in the snow.


----------



## B J J (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll try to post my download of it.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

My kindle couldn't open the file either. Ods file?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I wasn't able to open it either. A;ways had problems with these.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

B J J said:


> I'll try to post my download of it.


Thanks.


----------



## B J J (Mar 31, 2013)

Try this again LOL

I hope this works.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

B J J said:


> Try this again LOL
> 
> I hope this works.


This one didn't work for me, either...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It did work for me, it's just the graph and then you need to add the pattern as it is posted at the beginning of this thread.


B J J said:


> Try this again LOL
> 
> I hope this works.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I tried all my gadgets and couldn't open it.. Could you post a picture or site reference?


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is the .pdf of the graph.


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

You are uploading it as a zip file. Try saving it as a pdf then uploading it.


----------



## berylstott (Apr 1, 2011)

I was able to download it however my computer recognized it as an excel worksheet. It said there was a problem with the file but my excel program repaired it. Once it repaired I saved it as an excel file with the proper extension.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

And here is the pattern. It looks like they are meant for a doll, as rthe finished size is 5.25" x 14" long.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

GrannyH said:


> Here is the .pdf of the graph.


Thanks GrannyH.
Lynnette


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

38 sts - double strand - size 7 needle size? Is that the width lying flat or the diameter?


----------



## Bevknitsallthetime (Mar 7, 2013)

Still can't get it to work. Sorry.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Please ignore post


----------



## Bevknitsallthetime (Mar 7, 2013)

Got the graph - thanks.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Nope! I now have 3 zip files in my downloads that won't open and one went to my desktop as a screensaver somehow and can't get it off.


B J J said:


> Try this again LOL
> 
> I hope this works.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

GrannyH said:


> Here is the .pdf of the graph.


Thanks so much. It worked perfectly. I love the pattern(graph) and will be able to put it on many things besides the leg warmers.


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

I have free open source "Apache Open Office" on my computer and it opened it right up.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Sorry can't open your download :-(


I can't either.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Your file opened for me - as it is not Acrobat Reader that is probably the issue. Open Office 'opened' it as a spreadsheet.
Thanks for all you do!


----------



## ecoknitty (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sorry you can't open the snowflake chart. I will try a different way tonight. It will posted by tomorrow. Thanks for your patient.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Me either.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i have acrobat reader, from granny h i got the snowflake and pattern thank you. MSW has the pattern and snowflake.
if all else fails just go back to page one and write down the instructions,then go to GrannyH's post and write down the snowflake on a chart(or make your own). then you can fiddle with the downloads later, at least you have the patterns. a someone else mentioned it is either for an 18" doll ? or a small baby? maybe a toddler? think of a piece of paper 8x12 rolled up,it is narrower and longer.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is there a picture? Pattern does sound small, so who will be able to wear them?


----------



## zoeycluney (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm new to site. Where will I find "SNOWFLAKE CHART" for legwarmers? Please help having hard time navigating this site today. Had bad day must have messed up everything I ever knew. Thank YOU FOR YOUR HELP. :shock:


----------

